# Classic playing up - might be my fault!



## Guzzi (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello all what a great forum! I have been a long term lurker but now have a real reason to post. I have 2 machines a relatively new to me La Pavoni which I got to feed mu on going Bond obsession (what's not to love about a machine that makes great coffee and is a BOND MACHINE!!!). That is a bit of a story in itself because I ended up replacing the (double) element and every seal in it (difficult as it a is a pre millennium model and also pre removable group head, i.e. exactly like bond had) still that is another story. What I need to ask about is the other machine. I also have a Gaggia Classic which has given me sterling service for over 12 years and still looks great. Every 2 or 3 years or so I would completely strip it down to manually de calc it and change the seals etc. During this process I would always label all he wires etc. and have managed it successfully up recently. The last time I did it the machine would run nominally at steaming temp, so I though "ah I have the temp sensor the wrong way around", having swapped them it ran at the right temp nominally but would not heat further to stem temp. so I put it back!! Any ideas what I have done? I have checked the switch and it is fine?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you inadvertently crossed/ mixed the switch wires?


----------



## Guzzi (Sep 7, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Have you inadvertently crossed/ mixed the switch wires?


 Now that was a quick answer! thanks very much. although I don't think so as I didn't unplug the switch and the wires to the temp sensors have been labelled for ages (i.e. I have put it back together more than once using the current labels). I think I might have to brake out the wiring diagram but to be honest I am no natural electrician...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Take a photo of the wiring and post it, might be able to help from there


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I did something like this last night while testing my pid.

It sounds like a wire issue.

Maybe you have gotten the tstat cabling mixed?

The steam has a kill switch for the brew tstat, so I'm guessing it might be related to that?

Impossible to know without having a gander and your machine and the diagrams.


----------

